# Gaggia Classic Help



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, Unable to find the answer with the search function. I get drips from the portafilter and shower head, I have noticed that nothing comes out of the decompression tube after pulling a shot. Is this an easy fix?

Cheers,

Stu.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you backflushed it with some Puly Caff?

Are you talking about the tube that goes into the drip tray or the one that goes into the water tank? They serve different purposes.

Have you got a good solid puck? If there's not enough pressure built up I find that nothing gets returned when you stop the shot. If there's a good solid puck then you get a nice satisfying Woooosh


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I am talking about the tube that goes back to the drip tray. The puck seems solid enough, when I tap it out it comes out whole. But this is all new to me.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How old is the machine, and is it backflushed regularly?


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for the reply. The machine is 2007, I bought it a couple of weeks ago second hand. It came with a note from the manufacturer saying it had been refurbed in 2009 and the seller said that it had not been used since.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if dripping from the brewhead it sounds like you may have a bit of scale or similar in the solenoid, not allowing it to close fully, remove the solenoid and split it then soak in descaler, could make a big difference, you cant get enough pressure if the solenoid is always open

mark


----------

